# iPhone 5 will stick dagger in Android growth, says analyst



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2011)

Didn't realise that Android has suffered its first loss in market share in the US smartphone market. With Windows on the horizon and Apple finally bowing to the pressures of the market Android's future doesn't look quite as rosy as the fandroids would have you believe if this analyst is anything to go by:









> A Needham & Co. analyst has nice words for Apple fans, quoting IDC data showing Android losing ground to iOS in the US. Despite Android being the leading smartphone platform in the US with the first quarter market share pegged at a whopping 49.5 percent (versus 29.5 percent for Apple), that was a loss for Google which in the previous quarter controlled 52.4 percent of the US market for smartphones.
> 
> Fortune’s Philip Elmer-DeWitt pointed out that this was Android’s “first sequential loss ever in any region of the world”. The author also quoted Charlie Wolf’s Monday note to clients:
> 
> ...









(Disclaimer: posted a new thread because it didn't seem appropriate to place it in either an Android or iOS thread due to the likely derails and tantrums)


----------



## Crispy (Jun 21, 2011)

Analyst schmanalyst. Can't believe these guys get paid.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 21, 2011)

Why have iPhone sales jumped so dramatically for the first quarter of 2011? The iPhone 4 has been out for nine months now hasn't it?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 21, 2011)

It became available on Verizon in the US


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 21, 2011)

Of course, that makes sense. Carrier restrictions seem to be much more important in the US. I understand that three year deals are not unusual, and assume there might be geographical restrictions given the large size of the US in comparison to the UK, but is there anything else to it?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 21, 2011)

They have competing network standards too. Verizon use the older (and inferior) CDMA. Other networks use GSM. Makes it easier to lock you into a contract, cos it's hard to take your phone elsewhere.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 21, 2011)

Only yesterday I heard from an iphone fanboy that he had read that Apple would not be launching the iphone5 this year at all for some reason to do with bringing out a completely new OS for the phone later, that is planned to wipe out all competition. Who knows?


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 21, 2011)

They've very recently become available unlocked.

Perhaps the increase in sale was because rumours had it there wasn't going to be the regular June release for iP5


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 21, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Why have iPhone sales jumped so dramatically for the first quarter of 2011? The iPhone 4 has been out for nine months now hasn't it?


 


Crispy said:


> It became available on Verizon in the US



And as the total is market share / out of 100% (and not e.g. absolute numbers)... that might kinda explain the Android fall in the same quarter.

It's pretty... strong... of someone to interpret that one datapoint as a trend, ay?

e2a: looking at that chart, every single provider bar apple decreased their market share in that quarter.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 21, 2011)

so android had a slight dip... prob because people stay with them and dont rush out to get the new phones etc... oops android is an OS......


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah! A new, expensive single iPhone model locked to individual networks  is surely going to smash the Android market into pieces! It's the end for Android! 

Or maybe that idiot analyst has singularly failed to understand the main reasons why Android has become so hugely popular - the price, the range of options and the choice of networks.

And here's an article arguing the complete opposite: http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/166895/20110621/android-smartphones-iphone-5.htm


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2011)

And here's the worldwide market shares. Android is the pink line. The one that's going up and up and up.






http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/06...ign=Feed:+fortuneapple20+(FORTUNE:+Apple+2.0)


----------



## spring-peeper (Jun 21, 2011)

Research in Motion (blackberry) are starting to lay people off.  Two hundred today, more to come.

It seems that people prefer the iphone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2011)

spring-peeper said:


> Research in Motion (blackberry) are starting to lay people off.  Two hundred today, more to come.
> 
> It seems that people prefer the iphone.


 
Indeed. I've known a few [whole] companies to go from issuing BB's to iPhones to staff over the last two years.


----------



## lobster (Jun 21, 2011)

What is with lust to a multi-national company?


----------



## elbows (Jun 22, 2011)

Do we really need a new thread every time an analyst scratches their arse? This is a most tedious aspect of the platform struggle that has broken out here.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 22, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Analyst schmanalyst. Can't believe these guys get paid.


 
me neither. the quality of his graph ruins his credibility for me. very poor effort


----------



## lobster (Jun 22, 2011)

elbows said:


> Do we really need a new thread every time an analyst scratches their arse? This is a most tedious aspect of the platform struggle that has broken out here.


 
Perhaps Kid_Eternity has shares with apple. But yeah, its silly to have a new thread because some big corporate company does well.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 22, 2011)

lobster said:


> Perhaps Kid_Eternity has shares with apple. But yeah, its silly to have a new thread because some big corporate company does well.


 
Never owned a share in my life. If your principle held we'd have very few tech threads...


----------



## Greebozz (Jun 23, 2011)

Iphone = Starship Enterprize. 

Android = Millennium Falcon.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 23, 2011)

is this the same analyst who said that the windows phones are going to take over the world in the next 6 months or a different one?

dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2011)

Greebozz said:


> Iphone = Starship Enterprize.
> 
> Android = Millennium Falcon.


 
iPhone = Babylon 5

Android = Battlestar Galactica


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 23, 2011)

Meh.  Pepsi vs. Coke


----------

